

New Namecoin Mining Pool - bougyman
http://namebit.org

======
Neozonz
Pays for stales and I got double paid!! WOOO!!!

NameBit FTW

~~~
Steko
Acct created 3 min ago, totally not spam.

~~~
bougyman
Spam because a user was happy with it? Happy enough to go to some new forum
and proclaim it? I don't understand. Or was your sarcasm not sarcasm?

~~~
Steko
The comment seemed like nothing more then thinly veiled boosterism and
reminded me of hundreds of spam emails.

I rarely click on usernames of random people but I did for his and again the
timing seemed suspicious. The odds that "he" found your article and created
the account in the 2 min that your article was posted seemed low.

I'm willing to believe he's a legitimate user and just happy about it but the
whole subject reeks of penny stock juicing.

~~~
bougyman
My apologies, then. I've seen plenty of nmc/btc announcements here and did not
think it out of place.

~~~
Steko
No you don't have to apologize for anything.

